# Mac in Italia



## Vale (Jun 3, 2007)

Salve ragazze!

Quante italiane Mac addict ci sono su Specktra?


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 5, 2007)

ciao! italiana ma vivo in england!


----------



## Vale (Jun 5, 2007)

Ciao!
Quindi non hai problemi per trovare Mac! Io vivo in Sardegna e naturalmente posso comprare solo tramite ebay.

Di dove sei?


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 6, 2007)

io sono di lecce


----------



## malvidia (Jun 6, 2007)

presente


----------



## robirobi77 (Jun 6, 2007)

eccomi ciao ragazze con alcune di voi già ci conosciamo


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2007)

Ci sono anche io!


----------



## Vale (Jun 8, 2007)

Pink Sugar identificati!


----------



## ermione_gino (Jun 10, 2007)

Ciao!!
Serena da Firenze!


----------



## Vale (Jun 19, 2007)

ciao serena!

noi più o meno ci conosciamo tutte perchè frequentiamo un forum dove si parla anche di Mac naturalmente! Anzi è l'argomento che va per la maggiore...

Metterei il link ma non so se posso fare pubblicità


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 30, 2007)

io sono americana .... io capisco un po italiano.  Vivero nel nord di Italia. Penso che Venezia sia il negozio di MAC piu vicino  a me. 
Come il mio italiano è andato?


----------



## Vale (Jul 2, 2007)

Benissimo!
Meglio non paragonarlo al mio inglese eheh

Ti ho risposto anche sul tuo post in Fodt sui Mac più vicini


----------



## Devon (Jul 5, 2007)

Ma ciao!!!


----------



## greeneyes (Jul 6, 2007)

Ci sono!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ovviamente anche qui nel sud sardegna niente MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma sappiamo come rimediare


----------



## tika (Jul 26, 2007)

Ci sono anche io!!


----------



## settembre (Jul 28, 2007)

Ci sono anch'io! Sono Bertyel nell'altro forum.


----------



## gazza (Sep 19, 2007)

uuuh vi ho trovate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sono gwen, ovviamente


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 27, 2007)

Eccomi! Francesca da Firenze!


----------



## frostdoll (Sep 27, 2007)

frostdoll anche su altri forum, dal Piemonte!

(ma qui non partecipo molto, sigh)


----------



## indaco (May 9, 2008)

uhahaha..a qnt pare siamo tutte qui...

ciao care!!Ciao valeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Jul 20, 2008)

Ciao a tutte, mi chiamo Alice! Anche io sono italiana, per l'esattezza sarda come molte di voi, ma lavoro a Roma e quindi trovo facilmente i prodotti MAC senza dover ricorrere a pericolosi (per via della contraffazione) acquisti online.


----------



## analia_bsb (Jul 22, 2008)

Ciao! Io sono Analìa di Reggio Emilia.


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 28, 2008)

Ciao Analìa!


----------



## Martch (Sep 14, 2008)

Heylah!

Sono martha in altri forum... sono di Palermo e compro mac a catania, a milano quando possibile altrimenti ebay o favori da altre forumine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Be si.. mi sembrava giusto lasciare un messaggio qui su Spektra!


----------



## paola_phu (Apr 2, 2009)

Salve, io sono Paola, ho 30anni e come altre di voi sono sarda..
in genere ordino MAC da Milano o Roma oppure chiedo il favore ad una mia amica di Bologna...




Piacere ^__^


----------



## arwen06 (Apr 26, 2009)

Anche io! Ciao!


----------



## red.pill (Apr 27, 2009)

ciao ragazze! 
i've discovered that the closest mac counter to me is Coin in Venice. Coin's website says it's the one in Cannaregio, but Mac says it's Campo S.Luca. So i'm confused which one is it?
I would also like to know when does Italy get new collecions out - is it first Thursday? And did you already got sugarsweet?


----------

